# Monthly salary/Pocket money



## Ms desert (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello all, how is the weather in Egypt now? As I see some of you are freezing. I hate cold 

I wanted to ask you if 1100 USD or 7218 EGP is enough pocket money to spend in Egypt per month.

Thank you


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

pocket money? Is that for things like coffee and take-out?


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

On that money of you are renting a flat etc you will find it tough to say the least! If that is just spending money after you have paid the all the bills and done the shopping then fine.


----------



## Ms desert (Dec 2, 2012)

Exclusively to my personal expenses. I.e.: cosmetics, make up, clothes, beauty salon, eating out and some gift.

I do not know the average prices over there.

Thank you


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Ms desert said:


> Exclusively to my personal expenses. I.e.: cosmetics, make up, clothes, beauty salon, eating out and some gift.
> 
> I do not know the average prices over there.
> 
> Thank you


Depends upon the clothes, how many and from where, but I would have thought that $1,100 would be enough


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Prices here are much more expensive than Spain... From high street clothing brands, hair salons and spas that apply imported treatments and products, to eating out a decent meal, not to mention alcoholic drinks or general cultural and entertainment options, which are limited and expensive.

1100 $ should cover it all, if you arent too high mantenance, but it wont strech as much as it would back home. 

forgive me for not minding my own business... But why are you coming to Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A facial at a fairly well known Spa,,, 400le plus


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Even with price rises, most stuff is pretty cheap here. Alcohol, locally produced brands are cheap, or you can buy duty free. Clothes, Egyptian origin are cheap - ie. Zara, Daniel Hechter sell items made in Egypt. There are thousands of restaurants, so prices vary. 
Spas in hotels or private facilities are expensive, but one can hire a masseuse with 5-star experience for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i disagree, clothes of egyptian origin sold on international chains (or even egyiptian, such as Concrete) are still expensive (around 350 for a pair of jeans) and quality is extremely poor - trust me I know by experience.

i use exactly the same weekly budget when I'm here and in Spain and it goes a much longer way in Spain


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I buy all (or most of ) my clothes from Spain in high street chains such as Zara because here they have ridiculous prices. Many Egyptian made items are poorly made, UK's Primark quality springs to mind.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian clothes come in two categories dirt cheap= ****ty and badly made. expensive = not so ****ty and overpriced


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and as for local shoes= wear and throw.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well, the sizing can be difficult to get right, but the export quality stuff is up to international standard. As good as anything bought in say, Thailand export quality. Still, it's cheaper to buy in the states or Canada when they're having their end of season sales. . I'm used to living in other African countries where one would have to fly to Dubai for decent shopping, so Cairo shopping is just fine for me.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Ms desert (Dec 2, 2012)

It seems in Egypt it happens the same as in Middle East... Inditex brands are overpriced. 

What about pharmacy cosmetics and beauty salons (just for waxing and some facial)?
Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ms desert said:


> It seems in Egypt it happens the same as in Middle East... Inditex brands are overpriced.
> 
> What about pharmacy cosmetics and beauty salons (just for waxing and some facial)?
> Any suggestions?
> ...




local salons where cleanliness and hygiene is usually lacking are cheap.. but potentially a source of infection... it is often said the biggest spread of Hepatitis in this country is through having a manicure at the local hairdresser. 

I have used a few European style salons plus the Thai one.. and you pay top dollar./UK prices. 

I once bought a mascara from a local pharmacy only to find it completely dried out.. he refused to take it back


----------

